# Grace's Fishy Fun :P



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

So I kind of just started a new journal, since: •Draco's old one is extremely outdated/inactive and •DRACO'S GETTING A TEN GALLON INSTEAD OF A FIVE GALLON!!! If you're familiar with

my old journal then you probably knew that he was get a 5 gallon but it's actually a ten gallon my friend's mom told me, so if I decide to get any tank mates for Draco it'll be perfect :-D I 

really like the idea of ghost shrimp but I'm not entirely sure if Draco would want any tank mates or not at the moment. As soon as Draco's settled in the new tank (which I'm getting a 

heater and some gravel for soon and hopefully a filter and possibly a few Marimo Moss Balls or something like that at Christmas) I'll probably consider it more, or even getting another 

fish... But then I have to decide on another Harry Potter character to name him/her after... Maybe Luna, or Fred or Remus. It really depends on it's color I guess. I saw this GORGEOUS 

half-moon golden boy, who would've been a PERFECT Lockhart. But poor Draco's still in the half-gallon (not for much longer) and suffering some ammonia poisoning (which hopefully 

getting a heater or maybe some Prime will help. He's next to a heater at the moment but he's probably still a little chilly), I restrained myself.  )

I'm not entirely sure where this journal is going. Or where fishkeeping is, for the matter :lol:

-Grace

p.s: feel free to give criticism on my fishkeeping, tank setup, etc. I know I'm definitely not as experienced at fishkeeping so it isn't offensive or anything. :3


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

*I have enough money now!! $$*

So I got a total of $38 birthday money..

And I had $24 before that and so now I have plenty to get Draco a filter, heater (what wattage would he need for a 10gallon?), gravel, and probably an API test kit 

My mom was saying stuff today about how fish get scared in bigger spaces. Because she researches betas so she's knowledgable about the topic amiright :-?


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Cool! I just bought a 10 gallon over the weekend to start an aquarium for my platys and possibly fancy guppies! (If they are compatible )


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

For a 10 gallon, usually you'd get an adjustable 50 watt heater. I had to get 100 watts for ours because our house gets into the 50's in the winter. 

I bet his fins clear up when he gets upgraded! He might need medicine to get better, though, so keep an eye on him.

Your mom is right a little bit about them not liking a lot of open space. They need lots of water to swim around, but they need lots of plants to hide in to feel secure. Live and silk plants are the best. Lots of people on the forum sell live plants for really cheap, and some people have had success finding silk plants at the dollar store or craft store. Make sure and test any silk ones to make sure the colors don't bleed into the water before you stick them into a tank with your pet!


----------

